
Quantum Physics (2017) - Koshkin
https://global.oup.com/academic/product/quantum-physics-9780190250713?cc=us&lang=en&
======
Koshkin
Besides being simply a must read for any "hacker" who is not yet comfortable
with the ideas of quantum physics, this little book gives an excellent
explanation of how the secure quantum key distribution works.

